# The importance of capitalization



## longrider

CAPITALIZATION

Those of us who fall into the world of hi-tech should take note of the importance of correct grammar.
I have noticed that many, who text message & email, have forgotten the "art" of capitalization.
Capitalization is the difference between helping your Uncle Jack off a horse and helping your uncle jack off a horse.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

longrider said:


> CAPITALIZATION
> 
> Those of us who fall into the world of hi-tech should take note of the importance of correct grammar.
> I have noticed that many, who text message & email, have forgotten the "art" of capitalization.
> Capitalization is the difference between helping your Uncle Jack off a horse and helping your uncle jack off a horse.


!rolling

Boy...how true how true... :lol:


----------



## Richierich

I Am The King Of Correct Usage Of Capitalization!!! :lol:


----------



## hdtvfan0001

richierich said:


> I Am The King Of Correct Usage Of Capitalization!!! :lol:


Guess so Uncle Jack.


----------



## dmspen

You're way OFF!


----------



## chevyguy559

IS THIS PROPER CAPITALIZATION? :lol:

That was a good one! :lol:


----------



## paulman182

Is that the horse he rode in on?


----------



## hdtvfan0001

paulman182 said:


> Is that the horse he rode in on?


Nope...it was a horse with no name.


----------



## dmspen

This is America...america?...after all!


----------



## fluffybear

:lol:


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Why the long face?


----------



## spartanstew

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Nope...it was a horse with no name.





dmspen said:


> This is America...america?...after all!


Was that an intentional musical reference?


----------



## hdtvfan0001

spartanstew said:


> Was that an intentional musical reference?


Nope...it just came humming along for the unintentional ride.


----------



## mjd180

longrider said:


> CAPITALIZATION
> 
> Those of us who fall into the world of hi-tech should take note of the importance of correct grammar.
> I have noticed that many, who text message & email, have forgotten the "art" of capitalization.
> Capitalization is the difference between helping your Uncle Jack off a horse and helping your uncle jack off a horse.


:lol:


----------

